# Herd Management software



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

I found an older thread about herd management software, but wanted to get some fresh(er) thoughts.

I have found several online and they seem to be ones with a monthly cost or ones with a software purchase. My goal is to have 15-20 breeding does, plus kids and buck. My herd goal is to provide meat at the local level and perhaps weathers. I am not raising purebred animals at this point.

So, herd management could be in a notebook, online, downloaded software, or I could build a database . I would really appreciate any input from those with less than 40 does who are filing an IRS farm schedule::


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I just came up with my own medical record form and kept it on paper in a notebook. But you do what is best for you.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

right now, I have a notebook and i back it up on my computer. I have made spread sheets (although w/o excel my knowledge is making the auto populating of dates difficult) for breeding/kidding. Another for general herd medical /preventative.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

I like Kintraks. I've used it for years and years. If you don't want to purchase it (its not expensive IMO, and I'm cheap! lol), there is a free version. http://kintraks.com/index.htm


----------



## geonjenn (Oct 3, 2012)

I did a free trial of Ranch Manager and really like it. I haven't purchased the full version yet because for the livestock edition (goats, horses, cows, llamas and dogs) it's a little pricey. For just one species, it's not so much. I tried a trial of another subscription one too, but didn't like it - mostly because it was a subscription. I'd rather do a one time purchase. And I'm sorry but I don't remember what that one was called.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Shibby7, I downloaded free version and so far love it. I have a question though, 1. you have to keep it under 60 animals for the free version which I get. BUT, does that include animals you don't own who are just in the peidgree? I can't see how to fill out the pedigree/tree w/o adding each animal to my list- which obviously 1 takes it over 60 and 2- when you add an animal it doesn't give you an option for something such as reference (reference animal record). Can you help??


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

I've actually never tried the free version lol, I bought the full version right away. I would think though, the 60 limit is for all records added, regardless if your the owner or not. And yes, you can only select between the owner/and or breeder and not the owner.
They are on facebook somewhere (I refuse to have facebook), but you should be able to ask any questions there.

If I could add anything to the program, I would like a spot to track heats, and also milk production records - so if someone on facebook could recommend these additions that'd be great .


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

So do you add each animal that would be in your family tree - to get it to show up?? even though you don't own it , if so do you choose breeder instead of owner?
I did ask on FB in a PM since I wasn't sure if I should ask on the page. I will go in and add a spot to track heats and milk production ( I haven't gotten that far).


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

I do, because I'm not limited to how many records I have, I add everything. If I'm not the breeder or the owner, I don't select anything - it will still show up in the family tree and on the pedigree. Its just a filter for the search option really.

I hope this helps - if it doesn't make sense let me know, I'm sometimes awful at explaining things .


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

So you go as far back as you want on a pedigree, then add each animal (yours or not) to the data base in order to build the tree? So if I enter the animals say 3 generations, when I click on ex: willow, and enter her parents when adding her, the her pedigree should auto pop the tree? 
Do you know if there is a way to show the call names vs the reg. names in the animal list?
Sorry to be a pain. 
I did make that request on FB also. I did see two other goat people with comments, (one meat and one appears to be dairy) so maybe we'll get enough request for the heat and milking.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

There are some really great FREE spreadsheets here. Especially for meat breeders.
http://www.sheepandgoat.com/spreadsheets.html


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Clearwtrbeach:
Yes that's how I enter them. Start by adding the first goat to the database, then fill in their sire and dam (which automatically adds them to the database), then I go to the individual record for each of the sire and dam, add their details and their sires and dams and just continue doing the same thing over and over. When you look at the first goat you entered again, click on the Family Tree tab, and you should see a full pedigree there, you can also double click on any of the goats in the pedigree to edit their details from there, making it a little faster.

You can add the animals barn name (Call name), show name (Name), show title (Prefix Title) and the Suffix Title (like for myotonic goats, my suffix is ENC).

Thanks for making the suggestions for me!! I really hope they get added, this is the program I really like, once you get the hang of everything its even better. That online one(http://www.easykeeper.net/) is great and all, but $150-$200US per year FOREVER is way too pricey for me.


----------



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

I use easykeeper.net and I must say that it is well worth the money. It automatically links pedigree backgrounds with the pedigree id #. It has a wonderful dashboard with reminders for all chores, maintenance and kidding. I can track all sorts of information in a notebook that is open to the entire herd or specific to each animal. They are working on numerous new things and customer service is the bomb!!! I emailed them with a question about adding my dogs and they emailed back the next day with instructions. It is web based, so I dont have to download it to multiple devices. I can access it from my smart phone at the farm while I am doing maintenance without having to have a ipad or laptop with me. It can also track milk and meat production. 

There is a free trial for it also, for 30 days I believe. I encourage you to try it!!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

shibbly, got it spent 4 hrs yesterday entering all the goats for the family trees. I love it and for that price I was able to do it! I think I figured out (think!) how to back up to the drop box thing. I haven't figured out how to add photos to an individual goat. I added one for a doe and one for a buck, but when I open either record it shows one or the other photo. I'm not sure how to make the photos (hopefully more than one per goat) stick to the individual goat. I'd also like to see if I can figure a way to add a smaller photo to the family tree. - Any ideas??


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm not too sure how to back it up on the drop box, I just use my external hard drive, so I'm no help there lol.
Add the photos from the goats actual info page, they are down at the bottom, just right click/Add. For some reason if you try to add them from the edit pop-up window, they don't stick properly.
If you have photos loaded for each goat in the family tree and you hover over the name, the photo & info will pop up (you may have to select that option). If you mean a smaller photo on the printed out pedigree, you just have to mess around with the settings on the Preview tab.
Hope that helps!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Very cool thank you! I'll start playing with that now.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

shibbly, so I've been trying to add photos, some went some didn't I put a note on FB they said if there are characters in the name .. ie... * + it won't let me add the photo, take those out of the name and you can add the photos, tried to put it back after adding the photo and it took the photo out ARRRR GGGGG, I again posted the scenario on their FB to see if and when they are going to fix this.
Did you have those problems??


----------



## Squires (Sep 14, 2010)

I am currently trying out a fancier version of Agritec -- specifically the ovitec for goats or sheep. If you just want to keep track of a few animals and how they are related, they have a simpler forever-free version you can try. I've tried it in the past and liked it, but already had hand-written pages that I liked at that time. 

Now I want a fancier program with lots of bells and whistles that will notify me when I need to be vaccinating, worming, weighing or looking for signs of early labor or whatever. These features come with the paid versions of Ovitec -- paid by the month or by the year -- that do a lot of calculations, keep track of little details and also meat and milk records and issues. I'm trying the more complex version for 60 days and may end up buying it. 

You can find many types of hand-written records to print out from agricultural extension and other sites for free.


----------

